# Good suburbs in Adelaide?



## stocksontheblock (24 September 2009)

Well, it may appear that I will 'relocate' to Adelaide next year for a while. Instead of paying LOTS to someone else to pay off their investment I'm considering buying a place myself.

What I would like to know, considering I know very little about the suburbs of Adelaide, is, what are some good suburbs?

Prefer inner city - whatever that means in Adelaide. Looking for a house, so the area must have houses - that you know of. Price is not important, the location and the 'general' nature of the suburb is.

Anyone got any suggestions on where to look?

Thanks.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 September 2009)

RUN AWAY WHILE YOU STILL CAN!


----------



## stocksontheblock (24 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> RUN AWAY WHILE YOU STILL CAN!




I was waiting for it ... yet the $'s and the job are just a little to good to let slip by.

So I - unfortunately - stand by the org. post.


----------



## awg (24 September 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> Well, it may appear that I will 'relocate' to Adelaide next year for a while. Instead of paying LOTS to someone else to pay off their investment I'm considering buying a place myself.
> 
> What I would like to know, considering I know very little about the suburbs of Adelaide, is, what are some good suburbs?
> 
> ...




Just dont do any digging in the back yard

wherabouts is Snowtown?


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2009)

What sort of budget?
House or apartment.
Inner Adelaide would need for a house $500k-850k for something decient.
very average around $400-550K

Inner I take as say 5K Radius.
Have a look at google maps then realeastate .com
and Google away.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2009)

awg said:


> Just dont do any digging in the back yard
> 
> wherabouts is Snowtown?




A few hrs out of town.
Nun should holiday there some time soon.
Would fit in well.
Just fold your arms so the lid fits.


----------



## stocksontheblock (24 September 2009)

tech/a said:


> What sort of budget?
> House or apartment.
> Inner Adelaide would need for a house $500k-850k for something decient.
> very average around $400-550K
> ...




Thanks, I am more looking for what is considered to be a 'good' suburb. I can think of plenty of suburbs around Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne that are 'inner', yet wouldnt want to live any any of them.

I have looked at google and realestate.com and some look good and some not so good, yet I dont know the area.

So, based on peoples experience, what suburbs are worth looking at?


----------



## gordon2007 (24 September 2009)

I would stay away from the NE subards...ie elizabeth and such. 

Perhaps norwood, burnside, dulwich or just about anywhere in the eastern would do you just fine. 5 minutes from town but yet far enough that you don't have the traffic. Slightly upperclass living there. The 'parade' in norwood is quite trendy. Heaps of nice restaurants and many different shops there too. 3 or 4 pubs there also that serve rather nice meals. 

Speaking of norwood, best salt n pepper squid is definitely at the robinhood located in norwood but off of the parade.


----------



## manuelg (24 September 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> Prefer inner city - whatever that means in Adelaide. Looking for a house, so the area must have houses - that you know of. Price is not important, the location and the 'general' nature of the suburb is.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions on where to look?
> 
> Thanks.




I also relocated to Adelaide recently for work purposes (early 2008) and have been living in the suburb of North Adelaide.  Very much inner city and great place to live, but majority townhouses, as opposed to fully detached.  If price really is unimportant, recommend you look at suburbs just east of city - St peters, Norwood, Walkerville..Some very nice suburbs, nice big houses, very close to the city. Adelaide's not that bad a place, but i'm not dissapointed to be leaving in 3 months :


----------



## awg (24 September 2009)

tech/a said:


> A few hrs out of town.
> Nun should holiday there some time soon.
> Would fit in well.
> Just fold your arms so the lid fits.




sorry I shouldnt besmirch yr town

was going to suggest u would be a good source of info as you have spoken of yr RE investments in Adelaide.

No offence Tech..just smart-assing, as per usual


----------



## stocksontheblock (24 September 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> I would stay away from the NE subards...ie elizabeth and such.
> 
> Perhaps norwood, burnside, dulwich or just about anywhere in the eastern would do you just fine. 5 minutes from town but yet far enough that you don't have the traffic. Slightly upperclass living there. The 'parade' in norwood is quite trendy. Heaps of nice restaurants and many different shops there too. 3 or 4 pubs there also that serve rather nice meals.
> 
> Speaking of norwood, best salt n pepper squid is definitely at the robinhood located in norwood but off of the parade.




Brilliant, thanks for this. I have heard Elizabeth is a bit of a no go area.

I have seen some nice places in Norward - on the web, and it looks quite nice, so I might have a look.

Good tip on the food!


----------



## stocksontheblock (24 September 2009)

manuelg said:


> I also relocated to Adelaide recently for work purposes (early 2008) and have been living in the suburb of North Adelaide.  Very much inner city and great place to live, but majority townhouses, as opposed to fully detached.  If price really is unimportant, recommend you look at suburbs just east of city - St peters, Norwood, Walkerville..Some very nice suburbs, nice big houses, very close to the city. Adelaide's not that bad a place, but i'm not dissapointed to be leaving in 3 months :




Thanks for all this.

I should clarify, it doesn’t have to be detached, its just that we (partner and I) have a dog, and so having a house makes it easier, and not really interested in paying BC fee's etc. Rather spend less on the house and use that money to do it up - within reason.


----------



## theasxgorilla (24 September 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> So, based on peoples experience, what suburbs are worth looking at?




Glenelg and two suburbs in either direction along the coast.  Be prepared to pay... but if you're coming from one of the east coast cities you could afford it, right??


----------



## drsmith (24 September 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> Brilliant, thanks for this. I have heard Elizabeth is a bit of a no go area.



Elizabeth was developed as a working class suburb for immigrants in the 50's.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 September 2009)

tech/a said:


> A few hrs out of town.
> Nun should holiday there some time soon.
> Would fit in well.
> Just fold your arms so the lid fits.





yawns.................


have been to snowtown actually 

have been to and lived in various places in adelaide/SA 

i moved on 

shame you cant techy


----------



## awg (24 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yawns.................
> 
> 
> have been to snowtown actually
> ...





There is still quite a few unsolved murder cases in SA/Adelaide.....


----------



## nunthewiser (24 September 2009)

awg said:


> There is still quite a few unsolved murder cases in SA/Adelaide.....





LOL

 NOT GUILTY!


----------



## Prospector (24 September 2009)

awg said:


> Just dont do any digging in the back yard
> 
> wherabouts is Snowtown?




Bloody hell awg, it is hundreds of miles away! :

Eastern suburbs are all good.  ie closer to the city is Norwood, St Peters, Royston Park (a good bargain area); Tranmere, Kensington and Kensington Gardens, Marryatville, Dulwich Tusmore, Burnside (hills area).  The western part of the city is undergoing change and rejuventation wheras Eastern suburbs are more long term established.  If you find a house you like, post it here and we can all give you an idea.  Elizabeth, and the like are a long way from the city.

The Parade (Norwood) has great eating areas, kind of like Lygon Street in Melbourne.  Great Thai, Indian and Italian restaurants.  Our work office is just off the Parade and the area is full of activity.



nunthewiser said:


> yawns.................
> have been to snowtown actually




nun, you dont go TO snowtown, you drive THROUGH it - it consists of what, two or three streets, and um, a disused Bank vault.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2009)

This little town has been good for me.
Very generous.


I know why I leave it
I know why I come back.

There is no one here!
Sensational.
No traffic Jams
Everythings cheap.
I can go where I want when I want to.

Love Melbourne/Sydney and Brissy
So glad I dont live there.


----------



## Ashsaege (24 September 2009)

Barossa Valley is 1 hour north East of Adelaide. Very nice, relax area to live. Also Barossa Valley is the Mayfair property on the Monopoly board Australian edition! enough said. 
Though the BV maybe a bit too fair to commute each day to town.

Depending on your budget, the Adelaide hills might be ideal, places like Sterling, Algate, and Bridgewater are only a 10 minute drive.

St Peters, Norwood, Burnside, Glenelg, North Adelaide are all very nice and pricey.

Stay away from Salisbury, Elizabeth, Regency Park and Holden Hill.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 September 2009)

You can rent in North Adelaide for a lot less than what the mortgage payments would be, so thats what we do.

Check out the travel forum in my sig; it has quite a decent thread on SA


----------



## stocksontheblock (24 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> Eastern suburbs are all good.  ie closer to the city is Norwood, St Peters, Royston Park (a good bargain area); Tranmere, Kensington and Kensington Gardens, Marryatville, Dulwich Tusmore, Burnside (hills area).  The western part of the city is undergoing change and rejuventation wheras Eastern suburbs are more long term established.  If you find a house you like, post it here and we can all give you an idea.  Elizabeth, and the like are a long way from the city.
> 
> The Parade (Norwood) has great eating areas, kind of like Lygon Street in Melbourne.  Great Thai, Indian and Italian restaurants.  Our work office is just off the Parade and the area is full of activity.




Thanks Prospector, as always good advice. It seems to be a bit of a theme with the Eastern suburbs as the ones to look at. I have been looking on sites like realestate.com and have had a look at some of the properties in this area and they dont seem to bad at all, and judging by yours, and others comments the area is not a bad one either.



Ashsaege said:


> Barossa Valley is 1 hour north East of Adelaide. Very nice, relax area to live. Also Barossa Valley is the Mayfair property on the Monopoly board Australian edition! enough said.
> Though the BV maybe a bit too fair to commute each day to town.
> 
> Depending on your budget, the Adelaide hills might be ideal, places like Sterling, Algate, and Bridgewater are only a 10 minute drive.
> ...




Well as I could safely be called a 'wine wanker', based on another thread, I would love to live in the wine regions, yet I have to be a little sensible and find something closer to the city.

The Hills are not a bad suggestion. I have seen quite a few great little places on the net in that area and the prices - for what it appears you get - are pretty dam good. I guess the only question I have to ask, what is that freeway like in the mornings going in and out of the city? The other weekend I drove through there and it was quite nice, yet wondered what the traffic would be like?



prawn_86 said:


> You can rent in North Adelaide for a lot less than what the mortgage payments would be, so thats what we do.
> 
> Check out the travel forum in my sig; it has quite a decent thread on SA




I know what your saying prawn_86, and it might end up that I will. At the moment I'm paying $800 a week - which is way too much in my book, yet as the contract came at the last min, didn’t have time or the inclination to muck about looking for something I look a place I liked in an area I liked.

So with a little more time I might look around and rent.

However, the buying idea comes from the fact that this job could extend out a couple of yrs and if so I wouldn’t mind buying as an investment, and the rent would also be a deduction.

However, I will have a look at the other forum over the weekend.


----------



## Ashsaege (24 September 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> Well as I could safely be called a 'wine wanker', based on another thread, I would love to live in the wine regions, yet I have to be a little sensible and find something closer to the city.
> 
> The Hills are not a bad suggestion. I have seen quite a few great little places on the net in that area and the prices - for what it appears you get - are pretty dam good. I guess the only question I have to ask, what is that freeway like in the mornings going in and out of the city? The other weekend I drove through there and it was quite nice, yet wondered what the traffic would be like?




I haven't bothered reading the 'wine wanker' thread, but one of the main reasons why i like really good red is that each bottle is usually different, and you dont get hangovers if your on the quality stuff.

I think the freeway is pretty good, 3 lanes, no traffic lights, its pretty free flowing. probably one of the easiest ways to get into Adelaide. You do get the odd truck losing control... but other than that its brilliant.

I've almost missed uni exams because of peak hour traffic on Main North rd and South rd. But im sure that kind of traffic is nothing compared to other cities.


----------



## gordon2007 (24 September 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> The Hills are not a bad suggestion. I have seen quite a few great little places on the net in that area and the prices - for what it appears you get - are pretty dam good. I guess the only question I have to ask, what is that freeway like in the mornings going in and out of the city? The other weekend I drove through there and it was quite nice, yet wondered what the traffic would be like?




The hills are nice for a visit. Try getting a taxi from town to there on a weekend. When the fires do eventually start there, how are you going to get out of there? Lastly, if entertainment is a key issue with you, there are not as many pubs and restaurants in the hills as are in town. Sure you can go to these places for dinners and such, but going back to my first paragraph, trying getting a taxi (after a bottle of fab red) wine back to the hills.


----------



## jancha (25 September 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> Well, it may appear that I will 'relocate' to Adelaide next year for a while. Instead of paying LOTS to someone else to pay off their investment I'm considering buying a place myself.
> 
> What I would like to know, considering I know very little about the suburbs of Adelaide, is, what are some good suburbs?
> 
> ...




You can buy my house at Normanville. 4 Bedroom 2 Bathroom. Quiet location PGA golf coarse. Nice beach ect. Only 1 hr from the city. Bargain At 350k But if you want something closer to the city as others have said stick to the eastern suburbs. Hazelwood park, St George, Dulwich Malvern. Had a Florist shop once in Highgate 20 years ago. The area was pretty tidy. Only one break in in five years. They must have been on drugs. Who in their right mind would want to break into a florist shop!


----------



## Peanut (25 September 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> Depending on your budget, the Adelaide hills might be ideal, places like Sterling, Algate, and Bridgewater are only a 10 minute drive.
> .




...if you are driving an F1 McLaren.

Seriously though, I reiterate the previous good advice in this thread.

Definately stay away from the outer suburbs ie the likes of Elizabeth, Craigmore etc to the North and Huntfield Heights & Christies Beach etc to the South.  Christies Beach is actually a beautful beach, just unfortunately populated by complete d!ckheads.

Most of the good inner city suburbs have already been mentioned, also consider Parkside, Eastwood, Prospect, Highgate, Mitcham and maybe even Clapham.

Forget now if you are moving to Adelaide for work purposes, but if you are there are a heap of FBT concessions that you will potentially able to access via salary sacrifice if your employer is not covering all aspects of your relocation.

Good luck!


----------



## stocksontheblock (25 September 2009)

Hi All, I really appreciate all the help and advice.

One other question I have is: what are areas like Brooklyn Park, Lockleys - going west yet still inner city to the airport like?

My driver last week said these places are great and cheap and 10 mins from the city etc., however as he said it a plane went overhead and I'm sure the landing gear touched the roof of the car. From the brief views I get each Friday afternoon and Monday morning it doesn’t look to bad, yet it seems quite industrial and busy, and lots of planes.

Ohhh, and gordon2007 has hit a good point. I'm not looking for the latest nightclub, yet good cafe scene, restaurants etc would be ideal. I think a few have mentioned 'the parade' in Norward, so this sounds like the sort of thing. Where I say now during the week, there is a street Gibert St (I think) which has the sort of thing I am after, good shops, local produce, cafe's and doesn’t seem like a complete wan*ers spot. Yet, I am not around many weekends so I could be wrong.

Jancha, 350k wow now that does like a bargain, yet looking at the Google map it might just be a little to far  I have to admit to liking the idea of living closer to the city again. Hated it for yrs, moved 1hr outside of the city, loved it, now well over the drive.


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2009)

Speaking of wine districts.

I'm Moana Beach
Which is next door to Southern Vales Mc Claren Vale.
Same cosmo atmosphere as Norwood but with that country feel.
Commute is around 50 mins to the city peak times and 35 mins on weekends.

If you want to come have a look PM me and we have some Esplanade apartments I'll let you rent for an exorbitant sum (If available).
For 350-450k you can buy some really nice properties.
Wine--country feel---sensational beaches you can DRIVE on.
Bike Trails
Golf courses.
Fine dining.
People come here to holiday!

And of course the big draw.
I'm here!


----------



## jancha (25 September 2009)

tech/a said:


> Speaking of wine districts.
> 
> I'm Moana Beach
> Which is next door to Southern Vales Mc Claren Vale.
> ...




Lived at Moana south most my growing life when there were just beach shacks. My Mum & Dad Built one of the 1st brick homes there at the end of MacQuarrie str. Loved it so much moved back there with my family in 92 but since moved on. Great beach for swimming & fishing but the place has exploded.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 September 2009)

Stocks,

If your looking for cafe/cosmopolitian lifestyle, within walking distance (1 - 2k's) to the CBD, North Adelaide is the place to be. Dont know what your budget is, so you might not be able to afford to buy a place, but the O'connell St and Melbourne St precincts are full of cafes, boutiques and bars.


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2009)

jancha said:


> Lived at Moana south most my growing life when there were just beach shacks. My Mum & Dad Built one of the 1st brick homes there at the end of MacQuarrie str. Loved it so much moved back there with my family in 92 but since moved on. Great beach for swimming & fishing but the place has exploded.




Some nostalgia then.


----------



## Prospector (25 September 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> Hi All, I really appreciate all the help and advice.
> 
> One other question I have is: what are areas like Brooklyn Park, Lockleys - going west yet still inner city to the airport like?
> 
> My driver last week said these places are great and cheap and 10 mins from the city etc., however as he said it a plane went overhead and I'm sure the landing gear touched the roof of the car. .




My parents lived at Lockleys/Brooklyn Park for a few years; they loved it but it does have planes.  In touching distance almost!  And there is a cargo plane that flies over at 4am most mornings.  Old market garden area so you can buy a house with a lot of garden with good soil.  I wouldnt live there though.  Dont like the western side.


stocksontheblock said:


> Jancha, 350k wow now that does like a bargain, yet looking at the Google map it might just be a little to far  I have to admit to liking the idea of living closer to the city again. Hated it for yrs, moved 1hr outside of the city, loved it, now well over the drive.




It is much more than an hour away, just as places like Stirling and Hills are much more than 10 minutes away.  Maybe if you are a bird.  We live 10 minutes away on a good day, and we are well before the freeway to these places start.

I think we probably need to have a $$$ figure.  North Adelaide is expensive, but Manningham (next door almost) is very cheap.

I think you are thinking Gouger/Grote Street.  You wont find a house there.


----------



## stocksontheblock (25 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> My parents lived at Lockleys/Brooklyn Park for a few years; they loved it but it does have planes.  In touching distance almost!  And there is a cargo plane that flies over at 4am most mornings.  Old market garden area so you can buy a house with a lot of garden with good soil.  I wouldnt live there though.  Dont like the western side.
> 
> 
> It is much more than an hour away, just as places like Stirling and Hills are much more than 10 minutes away.  Maybe if you are a bird.  We live 10 minutes away on a good day, and we are well before the freeway to these places start.
> ...




Thanks Prospector, I guess to answer the last question first $750k is what I would like to pay, or under. I don’t mind if it needs to have a new kitchen etc. So long as it is nice, clean and you can live in it. I'm happy to consider more, yet it will depend on a lot of factors. So to pay $750k I'm looking up to $800k.

I did have a look at North Adelaide after reading prawn's post and at a general figure over a $1m its a little to much for my taste. If I was going to sell my home and be cashed up and going to 'live' in Adelaide long term then I might consider it, yet I don’t need that much debt 

So, it seems like the inner eastern suburbs is the go, based on many of the comments, and what I have found in general.


----------



## Ashsaege (25 September 2009)

Sterling is only like 10kms down the freeway. Obviously it will take more than 10minutes to get into the city from Sterling, but only about 10mins to get into Glen Osmond.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 September 2009)

During peak hour it takes 10min to get from North Adel to the CBD when driving...


----------



## Ashsaege (25 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> During peak hour it takes 10min to get from North Adel to the CBD when driving...




It's taken me over an hour on the bus to get into the city from Magil in peak hour


----------



## Prospector (25 September 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> Sterling is only like 10kms down the freeway. Obviously it will take more than 10minutes to get into the city from Sterling, but only about 10mins to get into Glen Osmond.




Except Glen Osmond is not exactly the city.  I live just near Burnside Town Hall and 10 minutes at peak hour from there isn't going to happen!

OK, 750k will give you excellent options for the Eastern suburbs, from Dulwich, and all the corridor up Greenhill Road to the Hills to Burnside. We have a tudor house near us which is in excellent condition on a street just off Greenhill Road (major transport road) for that price.  Lovely yard and house. So for that price you would get a very nice well established home, 4 bedrooms, two bathrooms, grounds of around 800 sq metre and maybe even a swimming pool in this eastern corridor.  Norwood, Kensington Park and Gardens, etc.  Excellent areas, close to restaurants, CBD, theatres and good public transport.  The only time we get peeved is the week of the Road Race in March.  Then this comes to a grinding halt.  But you get used to it.
Capital Gains in this area is good too, as there are some very expensive homes in this area; but they are mixed up with a few bargain homes.  Toorak Gardens for instance is in this corridor but you are looking at $1mill plus.  But right next door is Dulwich, and closer to the city too.


----------



## Ashsaege (25 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> Except Glen Osmond is not exactly the city.  I live just near Burnside Town Hall and 10 minutes at peak hour from there isn't going to happen!




Relax buddy.
Glen Osmond is a suburb of Adelaide. My original post never mentioned the CBD.

No need to tell me how long it takes to get into the city during peak hour, I use to live near burnside, in St Morris.


----------



## jancha (25 September 2009)

tech/a said:


> Some nostalgia then.




Thanks for that Tech. Been up & down that beach many a time to catch the school bus to Christies Beach High School. Also catch bungle worms for fishing at the southern point car barrier.
 Anyway cheers for that. Darwin certainly lacks those beaches.


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2009)

jancha said:


> Thanks for that Tech. Been up & down that beach many a time to catch the school bus to Christies Beach High School. Also catch bungle worms for fishing at the southern point car barrier.
> Anyway cheers for that. Darwin certainly lacks those beaches.




You know the Beens boys and Gary Offley?


----------



## Prospector (25 September 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> Relax buddy.
> Glen Osmond is a suburb of Adelaide. My original post never mentioned the CBD.
> 
> No need to tell me how long it takes to get into the city during peak hour, I use to live near burnside, in St Morris.




This is true, you said a 10 minute drive.  But to where then if not the city? I thought it was common place to reference distance from the CBD?  Because saying a suburb is meaningless to anyone not living here but everyone knows what the CBD is.  And Gawler is regarded as a suburb of Adelaide but we are talking a long long way out.

St Morris is a nice suburb, you could get a really nice house for maybe $600,00?


----------



## jancha (25 September 2009)

Prospector said:


> It is much more than an hour away
> 
> Depends if your using the express freeway. 40mins to the Airport & an hour to the city no problem.


----------



## stocksontheblock (25 September 2009)

I have narrowed it down - if you can call it that to:

Adelaide, North Adelaide, Kent Town, Rose Park, Dulwich, Toorak Gardens, Tusmore, Parkside, Hazelwood Park, Kensington – Park and Gardens, Norwood, Beulah Park, and any surrounding suburbs.

If I have missed any glaring suburbs please let me know, otherwise it’s off to the bank Monday to get some final figures and start planning for a purchase if I need to be there next year.

Thank you all for the advice and recommendations.


----------



## jancha (25 September 2009)

tech/a said:


> You know the Beens boys and Gary Offley?




Tech
       No. None of those names ring a bell. Went to Christies High 68 69 so it might have been before your time.


----------

